# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Compteur de caractres

## cgblois

Bonjour,

Plutt que le nombre caractres saisis dans une zne de texte, on me demande d'afficher le nombre de caractres restant : est-il possible de rcuprer le compteur de caractres afin de faire le calcul ?

Merci

----------


## McM

De quel compteur de caractre parles-tu ? Si c'est le nombre de caractres saisis dans un champ, il est accessible en javascript.

----------


## cgblois

Lorsqu'on met OUI dans les paramtres d'un lment zne de texte, le nbre de caractres s'affiche automatiquement sous la zne.

----------

